# what year is my hawthorne



## dale jenkins (Nov 21, 2017)

hello, I am dale,new to club.i have this wards hawthorne which was my dads bicycle he was born 1920.i was told this is a1938.i can not believe my dad was 18 years old when he got his first bicycle.his dad owned a general store in Gilmore co west Virginia.and had money .the serial number is C43730. can anyone help me on year..thanks DALE.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's a 38 CWC built bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep, Catfish is correct. It is a CWC build Hawthorne Comet. Post the serial to pin point the year. Serial number is under the crank hanger, it will have a letter and most likely five digits.

It looks like a repaint with several wrong parts on board. I have the CWC version of that bike badged "ELITE" I also had one badged  Roadmaster.

How is the tank attached to the frame? it should have two straps attaching it to the top bar.









BTW, based on your serial number it dates from the tail end of 1937 through 1938


----------



## dale jenkins (Nov 21, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Yep, Catfish is correct. It is a CWC build Hawthorne Comet. Post the serial to pin point the year. Serial number is under the crank hanger, it will have a letter and most likely five digits.
> 
> It looks like a repaint with several wrong parts on board. I have the CWC version of that bike badged "ELITE" I also had one badged  Roadmaster.
> 
> ...



HELLO.YES I HAVE THE TWO STRAPS THAT HOLD TANK AND HAVE CORRECT 26 TOOTH CRANK COMING FROM EBAY.I THOUGHT A1938 TANK WAS SHORTER ON THE SEAT END ON  SOME OTHER SEARCHS ON INTERNET


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 21, 2017)

This is a very uncommon model bicycle. CWC built them for Hawthorne, so the Hawthorne version was offered in the Wards catalog. However, the CWC Roadmaster version was not advertised in any of their catalogs that I am aware of.

I have seen this model bike with a variety of head badges, Roadmaster, Elite, Speed, Aero Flyer to name a few. CWC made bicycles for many vendors of the era.

This is a rare model in terms of known examples. The tank or bike should not be confused with the Snyder built which is similar in appearance but worlds apart. The tank is not interchangeable with the Snyder.

Your bike should be equipped like the color advertisement above.

Straighten that poor fork out :eek:


----------



## dale jenkins (Nov 22, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> This is a very uncommon model bicycle. CWC built them for Hawthorne, so the Hawthorne version was offered in the Wards catalog. However, the CWC Roadmaster version was not advertised in any of their catalogs that I am aware of.
> 
> I have seen this model bike with a variety of head badges, Roadmaster, Elite, Speed, Aero Flyer to name a few. CWC made bicycles for many vendors of the era.
> 
> ...



THANKS CWCMAN.MY UNCLE REPAINTED THIS BIKE IN THE EARLY 70S. HE DID NOT PAINT THE TANK ,IT HAD A LOT OF DENTS IN IT.I HAMMERED MOST OF THE DENTS OUT AND PUTTYED.TANK HAS MY DADS INITIALS ON.  INSIDE OF TANK,VERY COOL WHEN I SEEN THIS. I NEVER NOTICEED THE FORKS BEING BENT BACK TILL TOU MENTIONED IT,YOUR RIGHT.I WILL FIX TODAY..IHAVE WORK TO DO ON BIKE.PUT IT TOGETHER JUST FOR PICTURES TO POST. OK THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU ON THE CABE.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Dale,
This bike is very deserving of a proper restoration, especially since it was your fathers bicycle.

The tank decal was expertly reproduced by John A. He is a Cabe member (John). You can contact him for a set.

The other parts to make your bike correct shouldn't be to difficult to find.

Good Luck


----------



## Adi (Jul 23, 2020)

I am also wondering about the year of my bike, and any other information you may be able to give.


----------



## Adi (Jul 23, 2020)

Also, whats with the stamping on there and the swastika?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 23, 2020)

@Adi 
Check out the CWC serial numbers thread at the top of the classic bicycles 1933-1965 forum. 
Also, feel free to start a new thread unique to your bike.  Welcome to the CABE


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Adi said:


> I am also wondering about the year of my bike, and any other information you may be able to give.View attachment 1233901View attachment 1233902



You should start your own thread for your bike. This way it gets more visiblity and you are not hi-jacking someone else's thread. V/r Shawn


----------

